# What Happened?



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

I remember when Haunt Forum was the place to be. Had posts non stop year round. What happened? I know iv been away for a while living life (still making props for my yard) but damn. Looks like a zombie apocalypse. Anyone left from the good Ole days?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still here, but it's damn quiet these days.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

It has been very quit for some time.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I still come here but I don't care for the look of the forum now.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not 100% for sure either. There were definitely more posts in the past. It 'seems like' the other forum got the visual make-over / update first and that may have drawn some people there. Of course once you start getting a 'critical mass' then people see one forum as 'dead' and the other 'live', so they continue to join the 'live' forum.

I'm with you, Sblanck - I liked the 'old timey' look of the old forum here. The new layout, to me, has certain elements that are cool - banner artwork, for one - but the overall look just isn't 'Halloweenie' especially with the glaring white pages and modern fonts. Struck enough of a nerve, I had to make a Stylus websheet to correct it. 

I wanted to get the search bar off the cool Halloween banner, bring back the more 'old timey' Times New Roman font, bring some Halloween color to the text with the orange/teal/black/white theme...and of course, dark theme for the overall site! Still not ideal - and I'm no graphics artist, but about as much as I can hack through and change on the 'receiving end' lol! I do miss those flickering pumpkins an do so wish the banner could be animated with some flickering and fog continually rolling through the grave yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I’m still here


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Think I joined midway in 2014 and this place used to be hopping. This was the place to come to for technical and prop stuff, the other forum was more general. 

Since most at least a lot of us are members of both sites. most just post over at the other one instead of doing it twice. I know I have thought of it that way. Think that is why you also get that "Any plans to merge with Halloween Forum?" I get why we don't and have gone through this with another forum genre.

People just need to post more here, I wish I had time to do more and post about items but with work and life and seems like lots of crap always going on, I don't have much time for builds wish I did. Lots of ideas in head and at work just not the time.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still here too. Every once in a while, I'll troll the other site, but my heart is still with Haunt Forum. This is where I got my start with building props, attending Makes & Takes - even though they were in another state, making friends, having lots of fun and learning a great deal from other haunters. It's very sad when I hear people like Halstaff passing. They inspired me.

The pandemic put a damper on EVERYTHING, including Halloween. On a positive note, I still decorate outside every year and make new props. Neighbors always ask if I've made "anything new" each year (no pressure, lol!). I hope the people I've interacted with on this site are still "happy halloweenists" and continue to create a fun holiday for friends and family. 

Stay safe everyone. Keep on HAUNTING! 🎃👻👿


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I still check in but not as regularly as on the other site.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What is this "other site" of which you speak, bahhh (rhetorical question)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I also am still here. I agree as above, I do not like this new look at all.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

This is something that I've observed for a while now, but actually doing your own work for Halloween decorations seems like a thing of the past. Most people just want to go buy cheap Chinese crap from Spirit (and then complain when it doesn't work) rather than putting in the effort to come up with something original on their own. Over on the "other site", mostly it's about what you're buying, not about what you're doing. There's very little originality these days. It used to be "how do I make X?" Now it's "how do I find Y to buy?"

No thanks.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Cephus said:


> This is something that I've observed for a while now, but actually doing your own work for Halloween decorations seems like a thing of the past. Most people just want to go buy cheap Chinese crap from Spirit (and then complain when it doesn't work) rather than putting in the effort to come up with something original on their own. Over on the "other site", mostly it's about what you're buying, not about what you're doing. There's very little originality these days. It used to be "how do I make X?" Now it's "how do I find Y to buy?"
> 
> No thanks.


So many folks ask me where I bought my stuff. I built everything with my own hands, except the skellies. Everyone is shocked that its all custom and handmade. I guess wood, metal, and other industrial arts classes have been removed from the elective curriculum in schools? Oh and drafting as well. Have to know how to sketch and create plans you can build these props from.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

So very true sblanck.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Sblanck said:


> So many folks ask me where I bought my stuff. I built everything with my own hands, except the skellies. Everyone is shocked that its all custom and handmade. I guess wood, metal, and other industrial arts classes have been removed from the elective curriculum in schools? Oh and drafting as well. Have to know how to sketch and create plans you can build these props from.


Same here. I don't buy anything but parts (and skellies), otherwise, I make all of my own and wouldn't do it any other way. All of the other houses in the neighborhood, and there aren't a lot, that do anything at all for Halloween, it's all just inflatables and crap from local stores. Nobody really cares about craftsmanship anymore. What's the point?


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I check in year round every couple of weeks, but yeah, there's not much action. I also liked the old look and layout. I only recently joined the other site and that was some to help someone with a question. If I post anything I make in the future it will only be to this site, even though they have the same owners.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Still here also just not posting much. Major life drama ( a death, moving, and now the pandemic) pretty much slowed up and yard work Ive always done. Spent this year working extra help at my local spirit store. Ended up being "the prop guy" lol. Sent a lot of folks here to the site for info and prop help.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

madmomma said:


> I'm still here too. Every once in a while, I'll troll the other site, but my heart is still with Haunt Forum. This is where I got my start with building props, attending Makes & Takes - even though they were in another state, making friends, having lots of fun and learning a great deal from other haunters. It's very sad when I hear people like Halstaff passing. They inspired me.
> 
> The pandemic put a damper on EVERYTHING, including Halloween. On a positive note, I still decorate outside every year and make new props. Neighbors always ask if I've made "anything new" each year (no pressure, lol!). I hope the people I've interacted with on this site are still "happy halloweenists" and continue to create a fun holiday for friends and family.
> 
> Stay safe everyone. Keep on HAUNTING! 🎃👻👿


Do you think we'll ever get those make n takes going again? It's been so long. I'm married with young kids now but I'd still love to do it.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

No offense to anyone, but let's be honest, most people are just lazy anymore. They'd rather go out and buy stuff rather than make stuff.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

So very true Cephus.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I’d like to say I’m still here, but really I’m recently back.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

hallloweenjerzeboy said:


> I remember when Haunt Forum was the place to be. Had posts non stop year round. What happened? I know iv been away for a while living life (still making props for my yard) but damn. Looks like a zombie apocalypse. Anyone left from the good Ole days?


Still here also, and definately like the old look better.


----------



## DEMON DEAN (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't know who is left from the good Ole days but I'm kinda new to this site and thus far tried to reach out and make some new contacts and haven't heard from anyone yet.


----------



## GhostComments (4 mo ago)

I been around here for a few years, but usually only during the months leading up to Halloween.
Couldn’t retrieve my password this year, so I made a new acct  
No biggie.
I’m is sad to see that it’s gone so quiet around here.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cephus said:


> No offense to anyone, but let's be honest, most people are just lazy anymore. They'd rather go out and buy stuff rather than make stuff.


Sad but true. 

I've been here off and on for several years and honestly lost the Halloween mojo for a bit. My first foray into both forums was one of awe as I was amazed at the DIY creations, especially paper mache. My budget has always been tight and due to some career changes brought on by the pandemic, it's still tight. I love repurposing/reusing as many materials as possible and the constant discussions on who's racing out to get the newest $500 prop leaves me shaking my head. Yes that prop is cool, but what are you planning to do to it to make it stand out from all the others? 

I miss the prop building contest. I entered a few times and was lucky enough to win once. That's what I'd like to see return as it challenges the mind.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Lizzyborden said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> I've been here off and on for several years and honestly lost the Halloween mojo for a bit. My first foray into both forums was one of awe as I was amazed at the DIY creations, especially paper mache. My budget has always been tight and due to some career changes brought on by the pandemic, it's still tight. I love repurposing/reusing as many materials as possible and the constant discussions on who's racing out to get the newest $500 prop leaves me shaking my head. Yes that prop is cool, but what are you planning to do to it to make it stand out from all the others?
> 
> I miss the prop building contest. I entered a few times and was lucky enough to win once. That's what I'd like to see return as it challenges the mind.


I don't even think the props are cool. Last weekend, we took a run to the local stores, Spirit, Halloween City, Home Depot and Lowes and walked out of every single one of them shaking our heads. It's all crap. Everything, regardless of cost, looks like it was painted by kids in a sweat shop and even if I wanted any of it, which I don't, I'd have to completely rebuild it all so it wasn't cheap, plastic gears, terrible paint work, jittering because it doesn't move well, etc. That's why making your own is so much better. You get exactly what you want without all of the mark up that these stores slap on it.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cephus said:


> I don't even think the props are cool. Last weekend, we took a run to the local stores, Spirit, Halloween City, Home Depot and Lowes and walked out of every single one of them shaking our heads. It's all crap. Everything, regardless of cost, looks like it was painted by kids in a sweat shop and even if I wanted any of it, which I don't, I'd have to completely rebuild it all so it wasn't cheap, plastic gears, terrible paint work, jittering because it doesn't move well, etc. That's why making your own is so much better. You get exactly what you want without all of the mark up that these stores slap on it.


Well you have an advantage over me as I'm in the sticks and totally rely on seeing the props online versus in-person. I do have to agree about the paint schemes on most stuff I do find locally though. Why should I shell out hard-earned cash (and when you're self-employed it's definitely hard-earned) on something that will need rebuilt and repainted.

My last venture to Spirit was several years ago as they felt they'd outgrown the mall space and set up the store under a large canvas tent in the parking lot (yep, probably only in WV) and on my visit I was greatly disappointed in the animated props. It was also raining heavily and running under the tent and I kept wondering if I'd meet my end being electrocuted among inferior props.


----------



## CharlzO (7 mo ago)

I don't want to come off the wrong way for saying this, but posts like some of the recent ones seem to put some blame on shoulders of people who purchase rather than build. Was that the original intent of this forum in general at some point in the past, being a DIY haven for haunters? Not everyone has the skill, or the space, or time, to do so much of the wonderful DIY projects that have been shown. I for one, am very envious of a lot of what so many of you can and have accomplished and shown off. But I fall into the category of not having nearly enough time to do much, and in the off-season, I don't have space or a workshop to build or store projects in-progress. But to use the statement that most people are lazy and don't want to build stuff, within a thread just asking about forum activity seems to imply that it's because people are lazy and not DIY'ers and therefore don't frequent a forum for any other reason than for prop building help. There's so much more in this forum as a whole than that, at least as much as I've found, so I can't really agree with the implication that it's a big reason there aren't people on here as often. 

Times change, other forums pop up, facebook groups grow in popularity, the pandemic shut down so many in-person things and might have taken the wind out of some sails, and those together would be more along my thoughts as to why there might just be less activity.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

CharlzO said:


> I don't want to come off the wrong way for saying this, but posts like some of the recent ones seem to put some blame on shoulders of people who purchase rather than build. Was that the original intent of this forum in general at some point in the past, being a DIY haven for haunters? Not everyone has the skill, or the space, or time, to do so much of the wonderful DIY projects that have been shown. I for one, am very envious of a lot of what so many of you can and have accomplished and shown off. But I fall into the category of not having nearly enough time to do much, and in the off-season, I don't have space or a workshop to build or store projects in-progress. But to use the statement that most people are lazy and don't want to build stuff, within a thread just asking about forum activity seems to imply that it's because people are lazy and not DIY'ers and therefore don't frequent a forum for any other reason than for prop building help. There's so much more in this forum as a whole than that, at least as much as I've found, so I can't really agree with the implication that it's a big reason there aren't people on here as often.
> 
> Times change, other forums pop up, facebook groups grow in popularity, the pandemic shut down so many in-person things and might have taken the wind out of some sails, and those together would be more along my thoughts as to why there might just be less activity.


Sorry if you took my post the wrong way. Way back before Facebook, these forums were the place to go for inspiration. I have built several static props for only a few dollars because I don't have the budget to spend on a lot of store bought props and I end up with a one-of-a-kind creation.

I did much of this while either working full-time, being self-employed with a few hours here and there and during a remodel. Currently my "free time" is whenever my daughter goes to bed 'til midnight or later. I start my day at 5 am, get my kid on the bus at seven, do my "for pay" work and maybe some household chores if time permits before the bus arrives in the evening. I choose to use my free time to create while I do laundry. Most of my creations are on permanent display in my home but I know that's not everyone's cup of tea.

In a way I envy those with the budget to buy the latest and greatest props every year, but even if I had the means, would I? I seriously doubt it. I could justify a new table saw because I can use it other than for Halloween props, a hot-wire foam cutter because it takes hours to cut detail on a tombstone with an X-Acto or I could get started on petitioning off a workspace in the garage. Maybe I'd support another artist and buy a unique creation. 

Do I think most people are lazy when it comes to Halloween? Not really. I understand the time issue and I understand the feeling of not feeling worthy enough to create something spectacular as I felt that way in the beginning. I do however see an increase in the amount of people buying the latest and greatest just to keep up with the Joneses. YouTube videos showcasing the latest haul from (insert store here), and the ever increasing issue of people reselling for two or three times the price. Actually being a business owner I do understand making a profit, but I guess I have higher morals than that. Unfortunately in a retail view, Halloween seems to be heading the the same direction as that over-commercialized, gimme-gimme December holiday.

As for forums, yes they're not as popular as Facebook, but I really prefer them. I'm not a Facebook fan and will just leave it at that. Forums to me are more personal and more specialized. Yes it may take a few hours or a few days to get an answer to a question versus Facebook, but I know that answer is most likely from someone with experience and insight related to prop building. I've made several friends on these forums over the years and on YouTube as well.

So while I may appear to be judgemental towards those who purchase mass-produced props, I'm really not. However as an enthusiast of Halloween, I'd rather see posts about how you used the prop, whether you altered it to make it unique and in general why you chose to purchase it in the first place. Also keep in mind that when these forums were created there wasn't many props easily available as today and the veterans of these forums were truly the influence for many of us who choose to make our own props.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

CharlzO said:


> I don't want to come off the wrong way for saying this, but posts like some of the recent ones seem to put some blame on shoulders of people who purchase rather than build. Was that the original intent of this forum in general at some point in the past, being a DIY haven for haunters? Not everyone has the skill, or the space, or time, to do so much of the wonderful DIY projects that have been shown. I for one, am very envious of a lot of what so many of you can and have accomplished and shown off. But I fall into the category of not having nearly enough time to do much, and in the off-season, I don't have space or a workshop to build or store projects in-progress. But to use the statement that most people are lazy and don't want to build stuff, within a thread just asking about forum activity seems to imply that it's because people are lazy and not DIY'ers and therefore don't frequent a forum for any other reason than for prop building help. There's so much more in this forum as a whole than that, at least as much as I've found, so I can't really agree with the implication that it's a big reason there aren't people on here as often.
> 
> Times change, other forums pop up, facebook groups grow in popularity, the pandemic shut down so many in-person things and might have taken the wind out of some sails, and those together would be more along my thoughts as to why there might just be less activity.


I feel this is a fitting topic for me to use for my post on these forums. I'm not a new "haunter", but I just joined this forum today. I've lurked for many years, and I was an avid contributor to that other forum for a long, long time. I'm actually really sad to see the slow down in posts here recently. It's actually delayed my joining by years.

Anyway, there is a lot of truth in your post, CharlzO, but I personally have mixed feelings. I really don't like that DIY haunters look down on those who purchase their props. Those folks have their reasons. They're either not talented enough to make their own stuff, don't have the time, etc. as has been mentioned. I suffer from a little of both. I just appreciate that Halloween is getting more love by the general public which is being proven out by the big box stores focusing on providing more options, although I miss the demise of Gemmy life-sized props. I long for a day when every other house is decorated, regardless of how. I'm tired being one of 2 people in the subdivision who do more than a pumpkin on the front step. I appreciate any and all efforts at decorating for our spooky holiday. Sure, the houses with more customized and homemade stuff will get more of my attention when I stop by in mid-October to appreciate the work of others, but I do stop at homes with store-bought stuff to see how they've decided to arrange things in their yard and appreciate the details. The only ones I won't stop for are the inflatables because you pretty much get the gist by just driving by. 

That said, I have to agree with those who comment that almost everything in stores nowadays is crap. Most of it absolutely is. The 12' skellies are cool, but they make no sense to me. I like my yard and decor to have a sense of realism, and to me the 12 ft'ers don't do that. Giants aren't really a part of Halloween lore, so I don't see the logic. Aside from that tho, I found maybe one or two items this year that I wanted. I got the 8ft pumpkin stack from HD despite the cost. It was the only thing this year that I thought would add to my haunt. Aside from things I make myself, instead of the cheap crap at a high price in big box stores, I've been focusing more on Distortions' offerings because I can't build the kind of cool stuff they offer. That doesn't mean I don't add stuff I made myself. I made my cemetery fence, columns, customized lighting, and several props in and out of the house. Here a sample of some props I've made...
















I just think it's poor practice and poor manners to look down on others who don't have your specific skill set. It's also a lonely way to live. I personally have the ability to build stuff like columns, and have an artistic ability too, but I can't make a lot of the unique stuff I've seen on forums over the years. I'm also not good with moving props other than maybe adding a wiper or deer motor to something. I won't touch servos, pneumatic, etc. I just don't have the knowledge, but I don't think it takes away from the couple of static props I posted above. Most of my props are static unless I buy something that moves. I have purchased a few deer and wiper motors to try my hand at a few moving props, but haven't had the motivation yet.

Back on topic. I really hope folks start posting here again. I look forward to getting to know the community and enjoying the creations of others.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

I love building my own stuff, but I am also always drooling over the stuff that is commercially available. No shame from me if someone buys their props versus building them. It's all about sharing our love for Halloween and haunting!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

People can do what they want, of course, it's their time and their money, but when every house has a 12" skeleton or the same props and the same inflatables, what's the point? If nothing you do stands out, why bother?


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Cephus said:


> People can do what they want, of course, it's their time and their money, but when every house has a 12" skeleton or the same props and the same inflatables, what's the point? If nothing you do stands out, why bother?


In my neighborhood, there are only a few houses that even bother to put up the most basic stuff. I'm the only one in a few blocks who does anything and the only custom prop guy anywhere near me. There's one big house a half mile or so from me that puts out a huge display of commercial stuff. It's pretty well done I might add. I guess if I had the money, I'd probably pay for some stuff to be custom made, but I would still build my own. I love this stuff!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Cephus said:


> People can do what they want, of course, it's their time and their money, but when every house has a 12" skeleton or the same props and the same inflatables, what's the point? If nothing you do stands out, why bother?


I don't disagree with your sentiment in general. My point is that I'd rather have 2 or 3 more houses in my neighborhood completely decked out with commercial type stuff including the 12 ft skeletons than to be one of only 2 houses that decorate at all.

I could say the same about the other house in my neighborhood regarding how he decorates. I find his stuff barely Halloween. He decorates completely Nightmare Before Christmas. I know the movie is pretty popular, but I never did like it and I find it more Christmas than Halloween. But that's all he does, plus 6 or 7 tombstones. This year I guess he's doing an electronic light display of some kind. He just told me about it, but it's not ready yet. Again, not my taste, but at least he decorates for the holiday. I appreciate that more than anything.

If folks like the holiday, but don't have the talent to build their own stuff, I say go ahead and spend your money on those commercial products and have fun. Hopefully they do a good enough job with common decorations to make it interesting.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

The saddest part for me is the lack of ToTs. I am aware of the "trunk or treat" things that have become so prevalent and popular. I'm thinking of buying a hearse and doing a whole display in the back. Have a real casket and a corpse prop where the kids have to reach inside for their treat.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Yeah, I agree. I understand the desire for trunk or treat from a safety standpoint, but it makes me sad. The most ToTs I've gotten was about 200, and the least was 45 the year it snowed Halloween morning. Not sure why that kept kids away, but it made for some really cool pics though and a TON of leftover candy 🤣...


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

kurtkyre said:


> The saddest part for me is the lack of ToTs. I am aware of the "trunk or treat" things that have become so prevalent and popular. I'm thinking of buying a hearse and doing a whole display in the back. Have a real casket and a corpse prop where the kids have to reach inside for their treat.


Agreed, that's really why I'm not decorating anymore. Last year was my last year. We get less than 20 ToTs and they're getting older and ruder and I see no reason to go through the expense and effort for people who are only after candy. They have tunnel vision. It used to be, for weeks before, people would come by and look at the display and take pictures and they'd catch me in the yard and ask if I was putting things up again this year and on Halloween, people would come back a couple of times with friends so they'd get scared. Today... nothing. Nobody cares, most houses have stopped making an effort and most aren't giving out candy regardless. It's a bunch of cars driving around looking for lights, a bunch of kids jump out, grab candy as fast as they can and drive away again.

It's just not worth my time anymore so I'm not doing it. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Cephus said:


> Agreed, that's really why I'm not decorating anymore. Last year was my last year. We get less than 20 ToTs and they're getting older and ruder and I see no reason to go through the expense and effort for people who are only after candy. They have tunnel vision. It used to be, for weeks before, people would come by and look at the display and take pictures and they'd catch me in the yard and ask if I was putting things up again this year and on Halloween, people would come back a couple of times with friends so they'd get scared. Today... nothing. Nobody cares, most houses have stopped making an effort and most aren't giving out candy regardless. It's a bunch of cars driving around looking for lights, a bunch of kids jump out, grab candy as fast as they can and drive away again.
> 
> It's just not worth my time anymore so I'm not doing it. It was fun while it lasted.


I really do understand. 

Two years ago I had a lady stop her car in front of my house and yelling from her car asking, "You givin' away free candy!?" Ten minutes later she returned with a car load of kids, who at least were wearing some semblance of costume. 

Last year I had four kids come to my house. My roommate's girlfriend's two kids and their two friends. They were really impressed with my display, but still jacked my candy bowl when my back was turned.

One year, I had one sole ToT. Well, technically there were three, but his parents brought him over because he was less than a year old. 

Anywho... I understand.

But...

I don't do it for anyone but myself. I'd really miss it, should I not put out something.

I hope you reconsider, and do something just for you.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been doing it for 40+ years. I don't need it anymore. It's too much effort for too little reward. I'm done.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

Cephus said:


> I've been doing it for 40+ years. I don't need it anymore. It's too much effort for too little reward. I'm done.


Fair enough.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

kurtkyre said:


> I really do understand.
> 
> Two years ago I had a lady stop her car in front of my house and yelling from her car asking, "You givin' away free candy!?" Ten minutes later she returned with a car load of kids, who at least were wearing some semblance of costume.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way. I do my decorations for me mostly, but love when others enjoy them too. I love going outside while they're out and absorbing the atmosphere. I enjoy the spooky setting, and since COVID the new tradition is for my family come over on Halloween night after dark and we all sit around my propane turbo heater in the driveway. 😁


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Yeah, I agree. I understand the desire for trunk or treat from a safety standpoint, but it makes me sad. The most ToTs I've gotten was about 200, and the least was 45 the year it snowed Halloween morning. Not sure why that kept kids away, but it made for some really cool pics though and a TON of leftover candy 🤣...
> View attachment 22415


My record in this house is maybe a dozen. I live in the


The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Yeah, I agree. I understand the desire for trunk or treat from a safety standpoint, but it makes me sad. The most ToTs I've gotten was about 200, and the least was 45 the year it snowed Halloween morning. Not sure why that kept kids away, but it made for some really cool pics though and a TON of leftover candy 🤣...
> View attachment 22415


My record in this house is maybe twelve. Sad, I know. I live in the 'hood. Adjacent to a more affluent neighborhood called Ardmore. A.k.a. the neighborhood that gives out full size candy bars.

It hasn't happened... Yet. But I always hold a bit of fear that my display will be vandalized or the props stolen.

I used to have a vanity plate on my truck that read: Z0MB13, and it was stolen a week before Halloween a few years ago.

Anyway, I don't usually have to buy a lot of candy which is a good thing. 🤣


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

kurtkyre said:


> My record in this house is maybe twelve. Sad, I know. I live in the 'hood. Adjacent to a more affluent neighborhood called Ardmore. A.k.a. the neighborhood that gives out full size candy bars.
> 
> It hasn't happened... Yet. But I always hold a bit of fear that my display will be vandalized or the props stolen.
> 
> ...


Yikes! 12 ToT on the high end is a rough. Sorry about that. I know you decorate for yourself as I do, but I know I'd be a little disappointed if no one else really saw my display at all. I mean, that's part of the point of decorating outside instead of just inside.

By chance, I found another way of possibly increasing traffic to see my display. When searching home haunts in the area to go see myself, I came across a website that lists home haunts for parents who want to take their kids to see people's decorations. I submitted my address to the website and it's listed there now. I don't know if it will increase traffic by 1 person, or 100. I don't see how it could hurt though. 😁 Maybe you could find something online that would allow you to do the same? Maybe?

That license plate is pretty excellent! Although I wouldn't steal it, I can see why somebody less than honest would want it. 😁


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Yikes! 12 ToT on the high end is a rough. Sorry about that. I know you decorate for yourself as I do, but I know I'd be a little disappointed if no one else really saw my display at all. I mean, that's part of the point of decorating outside instead of just inside.
> 
> By chance, I found another way of possibly increasing traffic to see my display. When searching home haunts in the area to go see myself, I came across a website that lists home haunts for parents who want to take their kids to see people's decorations. I submitted my address to the website and it's listed there now. I don't know if it will increase traffic by 1 person, or 100. I don't see how it could hurt though. 😁 Maybe you could find something online that would allow you to do the same? Maybe?
> 
> That license plate is pretty excellent! Although I wouldn't steal it, I can see why somebody less than honest would want it. 😁


I'm thinking about posting on nextdoor for that reason. However, I know thieves scan nextdoor to see who's keeping their eyes peeled.


----------



## ABItof Hocus Pocus (Sep 28, 2021)

This site is still my go-to to figure out how to make things myself. There's nothing like creating a really creepy something with my own two hands. Anyone can buy whatever ridiculously priced crap out there, but it's something when you can make your own. We can't give up too easily, some of us are still out there! 😈


----------

